# Expernimental Method



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a new type of painting method, at least believe no one else out there as done it, anyway here are some pictures/paintings done it. I would really like to know what you think. Also, if you believe that they are good I would want to know somewhere where I could put them to get credit for the new method, before I tell everyone on how to do them. 

You will also see in them how I started figuring out, how to do it.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Here are some more


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is the last of it.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

And here is one after I figure it out.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

You squirted glue on an canvas and poured mashed up chalk on it?


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Powdered Color pigments and varying rubber cements.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

I don't really think its a new method


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Like I said I wasn't really for sure, I looked but didn't find anything so I had to figure it out on my own.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

The first post you made has a very interesting one. It is the 5th picture. I think the others need some more work because of too much open white space. The very last one is also very good. Maybe I am wrong and they are all finished. This is just my opinion and I am very new to painting. I really like what you have done though. 

You have inspired me to try and experiment with some different mediums. I did make one painting with some cut out wood objects and other misc. stuff I had laying around. I will share it later when I get it completed. Everyone I have showed don't really understand it and neither do I so it might not be any good but it is fun to experiment.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

The more I look at them they are all really good. I think the colors are kind of hidden by the lighting.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

I really like color. I think that is why the 5th picture stood out so well to me. The very last one has some nice color mixing it in too but they are all interesting in their own way.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for all the positive comments, I feel I should mention the only real one that I was trying to do something with was the last one, all the rest where just seeing what I could do with it.


----------

